# Resolor - experience



## Hope1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi all!

Im not a native speaker, so I m sorry for my mistakes.

I m suffering of chronic constipation, therefor I started take resolor - prucalopride(2mg)

the first week I was absolutely happy because after more than 1 year of problems

something had an effect. I could go to toilet 1 per day, not much, but better than nothing.

After week I have noticed that something is else, I didnt have

impuls to go to toilet. Resolor stopped working, and I dont know absolutely how to solve this situation.

My doctor recomended me magnesium in higher amount with resolor, but i dont see any effect.

Is it normal when this is happening? What to do?

Thank you for reactions


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi and welcome to the board.

so sorry resolor quit working for you. this med is not available to those of us who live in the usa--the only way we can get it is if we get a script from a doc and order it from an online pharmacy. so i haven't tried it but others here on the board who live in other countries have posted about it.

anyway--i had the same problem with zelnorm. it was a drug a lot like resolor but supposedly not as safe as resolor (cardiac issues) so zelnorm was taken off the market. zelnorm worked great for me for about a week and then it quit on me--and this happened to others as well. i experimented a bit and finally found that i was only able to get it to work for me if i took it every two days and then once a month took a week long drug holiday from it. my body would just get used to it quickly if i took it everyday. so you might want to try this with resolor and see if it will help.

i've read that some people who have problems with getting resolor to work take it with other laxatives like senna or miralax (movicol) etc.

hopefully you'll get some feedback here from other people who are taking resolor.

good luck. hope you can get it to work for you.


----------



## Hope1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank you!

Yes, my body also get use very quickly on laxatives or pills like that, so I will try your method


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck--hope it helps..


----------



## Panda13 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi I take resolor been taking it 2 weeks. It hasn't worked for me so far. I still have to take a laxative to go. I try taking just resolor and take a laxative when I've not been for few days and I get uncomfortable. Try taking something else as well to help.

Good luck

Natalie


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Resolor stopped working for me and gave me horrible gut pain after a while.


----------



## VicMac (Mar 31, 2016)

I found it worked well for a week then nothing. I had a break of a month and tried again and it worked well for a few days. Then nothing. Frustrating to say the least.


----------

